# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Amadeus - gentil chat 15 ans seul dans l'appartement suite décès - IDF

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Amadeus
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Contacter directement les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

💟Amadeus, 15 ans, est seul depuis un mois, depuis que son humaine a quitté ce monde

Il est nourri par quelques personnes de la résidence mais le reste du temps il est seul dans lappartement.

Nous recherchons donc pour lui une famille pour laccompagner dans ses vieux jours .

Cest un gentil matou. (Il est castré)

Il se trouve actuellement en région parisienne.
Contact: 0617920242.



https://www.facebook.com/AnimEgaux/p...41732986412432

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

Actualisation: Amadeus a rejoint Vanessa, sa famille daccueil (75). Habitué aux autres chats et à vivre en appartement.

----------

